# Who put this under my name and what does it mean??



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Just curious:

"Thou shalt not covet thy neighbors title"

???


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

It means don't ask for a title.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 21, 2004)

hahaha...

everyone that was in hertz's thread about titles got a brand new shiny title for themselves... :twisted: 



md


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 21, 2004)

It was a title I gave Not Neve when she was moaning about someone else getting a title.  Looks like MD has a good idea going with it... :twisted:


----------



## ferny (Dec 21, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> hahaha...
> 
> everyone that was in hertz's thread about titles got a brand new shiny title for themselves... :twisted:
> 
> ...


HA! No they didn't.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Call me stoopid, I just don't get it.  How could you covet someone's title?  And I don't remember asking for one Core.  But since we're on the subject... how do you change it?


----------



## ferny (Dec 21, 2004)

*You* can't. Only admins can.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> *You* can't. Only admins can.



How do I become an Admin then? Naturally, I'm only interested in becoming one so I can change that title... I promise I won't delete random threads or crash the board  :twisted:


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does the phrase "cold day in hell" keep bouncing around in my head....?    :scratch:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Why does the phrase "cold day in hell" keep bouncing around in my head....?



All that available space?  j/k!


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you figure it out, Terri, let me know...cuz it's bouncin around in mine, too!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> When you figure it out, Terri, let me know...cuz it's bouncin around in mine, too!



Same reason?


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 21, 2004)

haha, you got an evil title , i dont think i even got one


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If things are bouncing around in our heads, then we have active minds.  Can't say that for everyone.  

And YOU are making such a comment to our wise auntie Terri?  Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## ferny (Dec 21, 2004)

Or maybe it means you've got no brains and you've been eating tiggers again. 

Bouncy bouncy bouncy


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Mmmm....Tiggers covered in Hershey's syrup...mmmmm....


----------



## ferny (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, they do say tiggers are wonderful things.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> And YOU are making such a comment to our wise auntie Terri?  Now THAT'S funny!



Terri is cool, I was just joking of course...  8) 

Ok so who do I have to bribe to get it changed?  I don't like it, it doesn't make any sense and it isn't "hip" and not funny enough. Humor is best left to the experts


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

It's funny to the rest of us.


----------



## ferny (Dec 21, 2004)

That would explain your avatar then.


*sits back and wonders how that will be taken*


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> That would explain your avatar then.
> 
> 
> *sits back and wonders how that will be taken*



:lmao:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> That would explain your avatar then.
> 
> 
> *sits back and wonders how that will be taken*



LOL, glad you agree.  Can't imagine anyone NOT thinking the avatar is hilarious... at least not someone who has ever seen the movie "The Karate Kid" 8)












 :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry, but to be honest, it doesn't really evoke much laughter from me.  And I have seen the karate kid.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Sorry, but to be honest, it doesn't really evoke *much* laughter from me.



Ah-HA! So you're saying it evoked "some" laughter then.  Cool.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use the magic button......


----------



## Alison (Dec 21, 2004)

The paypal one that is


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> The paypal one that is



Cool.  Oh wait, will it let you enter a negative in the amount field?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can try but I think your title will implode!


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

This is too funny. I think the title fits perfectly. 

A word of advice though, trying to add a negative amount into the paypal field is like daring an admin to hit the ban button...


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> This is too funny. I think the title fits perfectly.
> 
> A word of advice though, trying to add a negative amount into the paypal field is like daring an admin to hit the ban button...



But if I enter $-1,000,000.00 and it works, who cares??


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Wow!



I'd probably be fine with it if someone would just tell me what it means!


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

We told you already.  What was that comment you made about empty space in our heads?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> We told you already.  What was that comment you made about empty space in our heads?



No, Corey, I mean, seriously. I don't get it.  And the comment was the space was causing things to rattle around...


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew what you meant, dear.        [sniff]   What's that smell...?   Is someone backpedaling too fast?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Wow



??? WHy do you keep saying that?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep digging! Keep digging! I wanna see what happens when all the mods try to change your title at the same time  :smileys:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Keep digging! Keep digging! I wanna see what happens when all the mods try to change your title at the same time



Well, if I know anything about databases, the last person to do the update wins.


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Wow!



 :roll:


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Wow!



 :LOL: :lmao:


----------



## oriecat (Dec 21, 2004)

havoc rocks.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Wow



That's not funny.


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Wow!



 :roll:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, from the person who didn't think the avatar was funny...


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

I think a lot of people don't think it's funny.  And neither is that gif.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I think a lot of people don't think it's funny.  And neither is that gif.



LOL, it's hilarious...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Girls. Girls. Kiss and make up....


...cuz I got my camera ready ;-)


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Girls. Girls. Kiss and make up....
> 
> 
> ...cuz I got my camera ready ;-)



SHE STARTED IT!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Now. Now. It'll be early bed without supper in a minute


----------



## oriecat (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I think a lot of people don't think it's funny.



I don't think it's funny.  I don't even understand why it would be funny.  So a guy is doing the karate kid thing.  What's funny about that?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called an "imitation" It's used a lot in comedy such as SNL (saturday night live), stand-up comics and by comedians in general... it's usually funny to most people.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 21, 2004)

Seems that the majority of the folks here don't find it funny, not to stir anything up, but would you kindly remove it?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Seems that the majority of the folks here don't find it funny, not to stir anything up, but would you kindly remove it?



What, my avatar???


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2004)

The gif


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> The gif



Well, we've heard from those that don't thin kit's funny, who happen to be vocal, I wonder how many people think it is but just aren't saying anything? Maybe we should create an anonymous poll?


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 21, 2004)

There is nothing to prove by a poll.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

I've succumbed to the morale majority and decided to take it down... 

However, I feel compelled to replace it with something, and I choose this:


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG Wow!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 21, 2004)

havoc, please stop.




md


----------



## jadin (Dec 21, 2004)

I'M A lumberjack and I'm okay!
I sleep all night and I work all day!


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 21, 2004)

The wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round, round and round.
The wheels on the bus go round and round, all the live long day.


----------



## havoc (Dec 21, 2004)

Ring around the rosie. Pocket full of posey's. Ashes, ashes, we all fall down...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> I'M A lumberjack and I'm okay!
> I sleep all night and I work all day!




Seen 'em do that live (insert smug Emoticon here)


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> jadin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :mrgreen:  &lt;&lt;&lt;--- Will that do?

(And no one likes a braggart, Mister!)


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

Glad to see this thread turned around... I think I'll post pix of Elizabeth Shue more often!! Yeah.. I think I can do that  8)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that's what he's for. I've just been using him the same as  :LOL: . Ya learn something new every day.

(and can't I brag just a little tiny bit now and then? Pleeeeez Terri? insert Emoticon with big, pleading puppy-dog eyes)


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Glad to see this thread turned around... I think I'll post pix of Elizabeth Shue more often!! Yeah.. I think I can do that  8)



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan.



You mean you like her too?    :shock:


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :shock:   &lt;&lt;-- That's not gonna do it in this instance, is it?   (Only big-eyed thing available.....ah, well)   

Sure you can brag....as if any of us could stop you.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

Can I help it if I have a lot to brag about?  :LOL:


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Can I help it if I have a lot to brag about?  :LOL:



As long as you believe that...... carry on!     :salute:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I don't believe it - but if I say it with conviction someone else might


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, that's just sad.....I'll make sure to act sufficiently green next time, ok?    :green to:   That'll make you feel better.    :sillysmi:


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's hot.... but not exactly my type. 

:lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 21, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> She's hot.... but not exactly my type.
> 
> :lmao:



That's cool. My wife has the hots for angelina jolie, and I find her barely attractive. To each their own.


----------



## ceno2000 (Dec 21, 2004)

maybe you should try being nice or just do what i do (make out with md) (j/j)


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 21, 2004)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> maybe you should try being nice or just do what i do (make out with md) (j/j)




always a good idea!!!!! for girls...



md


----------



## ceno2000 (Dec 21, 2004)

i knew you would love that


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 21, 2004)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> i knew you would love that




of course i would, its you on the other end!!!!   :hug:   



md


----------



## ceno2000 (Dec 21, 2004)

lol when are you moving to la? ill show you some lovin


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 21, 2004)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> lol when are you moving to la? ill show you some lovin



be there in 14 hours...  


md


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 21, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ceno2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a room kids.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2004)

Is this a photo forum or a singles bar? Cuz I'm getting confused ;-)


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

Seven pages of this?! Settle down people and leave Bokeh alone. You'll only upset his girlfriend otherwise.






Who is she by the way?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 22, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ceno2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!



			
				MDowdey said:
			
		

> for girls...



DOH!

(for the record, I'm straight as an arrow and this was just a joke)


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 22, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





she can come to my room...
 

md


----------



## ceno2000 (Dec 22, 2004)

if he drove 14 hours to la we wouldnt need a room ....we could do it on the hood of the car !!! (LOL)
hope this doesnt offend anbody


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 22, 2004)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> if he drove 14 hours to la we wouldnt need a room ....we could do it on the hood of the car !!! (LOL)
> hope this doesnt offend anbody



It certainly offends me. UNLESS there is video posted afterward to document said event...


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 22, 2004)

uhh.. since havoc was told to stop.. but WOW.. i was so lost on this thread.... it was entertaining.. now the avatar thing.. it would be funny if it was a gif, and he fell or something.... yeah... umm.. other words.. can we changed the thread name to post-whore away maties or something.. and its funny cuz md said that all that posted in the "what do we want" thread got a changed title.. well i think they like me alot cuz i still have the same thing.. o i rock ... back to the crazyness of the thread... (o and PM m so i can give you my mailing address for that on hood action thats gonna be happenin


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 23, 2004)

PreludeX said:
			
		

> uhh.. since havoc was told to stop.. but WOW.. i was so lost on this thread.... it was entertaining.. now the avatar thing.. it would be funny if it was a gif, and he fell or something.... yeah... umm.. other words.. can we changed the thread name to post-whore away maties or something.. and its funny cuz md said that all that posted in the "what do we want" thread got a changed title.. well i think they like me alot cuz i still have the same thing.. o i rock ... back to the crazyness of the thread... (o and PM m so i can give you my mailing address for that on hood action thats gonna be happenin



I can honestly say, I don't understand a line of your post. Can you translate that into English please? ktxbye


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 23, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> PreludeX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The English is fine - I think you need it translating into American... but it would loose it's meaning  :LOL:


----------



## Canon Fan (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks like you are on the fast track to getting that title changed any day now   Let me know how your strategy pans out  :roll: 

Still don't get it? :shock:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 23, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Looks like you are on the fast track to getting that title changed any day now   Let me know how your strategy pans out  :roll:
> 
> Still don't get it? :shock:



Nope. Don't care to either.  :roll:


----------



## havoc (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow! I mean uhhhh Hmmmm Interesting!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 23, 2004)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> if he drove 14 hours to la we wouldnt need a room ....we could do it on the hood of the car !!! (LOL)
> hope this doesnt offend anbody




ive got a truck, we better get a stepladder...   :twisted: 



md


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 23, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ceno2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And some handles - it's a long way to slip off.... :LOL:


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 23, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, maybe even some velcro just in case...
 

md


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 23, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Wow!



Havoc - caught looking in the miror again...


----------



## ceno2000 (Dec 23, 2004)

:shock:


----------

